# Visa Differences and Suggestions/Advice



## indykate (Nov 4, 2013)

My boyfriend and I have just began the pursuit of living in New Zealand. We are both born and raised Americans. I am 21 with a Bachelor's degree in Psychology (Level 7) and no current work experience (I just graduated). He is 26 with a Bachelor's in math (Level 7) and 4 years of solid accounting experience. We would obviously love to directly apply for permanent residency. However, from my current research I'm being lead to believe that you cannot do this. You have to apply for some type of work or student visa beforehand, live in the country for so long, and then apply for permanent residency. Is this correct? I am heavily researching the Skilled Migrant Category since we both have bachelor's and mine happens to be in an area of demand, but from what I'm reading it sounds like it is a type of permanent residency visa. Basically, as I'm sure all of you have experienced, I feel like I understand all of the visa jargon and then I read a piece of information that throws everything I thought I knew out of the water. I would appreciate anyone's help in translating the jargon and giving me a direct piece of information. Also, currently, we have been together for 3 years and qualify as "de facto" partners under the visa definitions. However, would I be a part of his visa or do I need to apply for my own visa? Would this differ if we chose to marry before applying?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

indykate said:


> My boyfriend and I have just began the pursuit of living in New Zealand. We are both born and raised Americans. I am 21 with a Bachelor's degree in Psychology (Level 7) and no current work experience (I just graduated). He is 26 with a Bachelor's in math (Level 7) and 4 years of solid accounting experience. We would obviously love to directly apply for permanent residency. However, from my current research I'm being lead to believe that you cannot do this. You have to apply for some type of work or student visa beforehand, live in the country for so long, and then apply for permanent residency. Is this correct? I am heavily researching the Skilled Migrant Category since we both have bachelor's and mine happens to be in an area of demand, but from what I'm reading it sounds like it is a type of permanent residency visa. Basically, as I'm sure all of you have experienced, I feel like I understand all of the visa jargon and then I read a piece of information that throws everything I thought I knew out of the water. I would appreciate anyone's help in translating the jargon and giving me a direct piece of information. Also, currently, we have been together for 3 years and qualify as "de facto" partners under the visa definitions. However, would I be a part of his visa or do I need to apply for my own visa? Would this differ if we chose to marry before applying?


Hey, welcome to the forum.

You seem to have become confused or misadvised.
Of course you can apply for Residency via the Skilled Migrant Category, however to do so you will need enough points.

Considering you as the principal applicant you may struggle to gain enough points to be in with a chance of your expression of interest being selected. 
I say this as you will not be able to claim any points for work experience as you have none. This means you also cannot claim points for having a skill shortage as you do not meet the requirements of any skill shortage occupation - each state the requirement of a period of post-qualification experience.
However, please complete the Points Indicator to see what you score.
You will get 20 bonus points for your partner since he will meet the English language requirement to apply as a principal applicant and he has a Bachelors degree.

What do you score ?

Considering your partner as the principal applicant, you may be in with more of a chance as your partner has 4 years work experience, but he might not be able to claim an occupation off the skill shortage list.
You as the partner will gain the 20 bonus points also as you will meet the English language requirement as a principal applicant and you have a Bachelors degree.

What do you score in this scenario ?

If you score 140 or over, you will be able to submit EOI and it will be automatically selected.
If you score 135 you still have a good chance of selection.
If you score 130 or below probably not much chance.

If your lacking in points there are a few ways to get the points higher but these entail securing a job or waiting till you have more work experience or furthering your education.

Regards,

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## indykate (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you so much! I'm not sure where exactly I got confused, but yes, obviously I was quite confused. Me as the principle applicant: 130, my boyfriend as the principle applicant: 145. So obviously we need to apply with him as the principle applicant in order to be ensured a draw correct? Also, is there a best time of year to apply? Does anyone have any tips and tricks or any "don't do what I did"s to this process?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

indykate said:


> Thank you so much! I'm not sure where exactly I got confused, but yes, obviously I was quite confused. Me as the principle applicant: 130, my boyfriend as the principle applicant: 145. So obviously we need to apply with him as the principle applicant in order to be ensured a draw correct? Also, is there a best time of year to apply? Does anyone have any tips and tricks or any "don't do what I did"s to this process?


Yes that's correct.
Best to avoid December / January as it's the NZ summer holiday period, but as you will be using an immigration office in the US I guess it shouldn't matter any time of year.
Do's and dont's:
Do be very honest with everything and don't mislead or omit any info that could give immigration cause to re-evaluate awarding a visa.
Could come back to bite you on your behind months/years down the line!


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Yes that's correct.
> Best to avoid December / January as it's the NZ summer holiday period, but as you will be using an immigration office in the US I guess it shouldn't matter any time of year.
> Do's and dont's:
> Do be very honest with everything and don't mislead or omit any info that could give immigration cause to re-evaluate awarding a visa.
> Could come back to bite you on your behind months/years down the line!


Thanks for that btw.


----------



## indykate (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you so much! That's exactly what I wanted to know!


----------

